# Lifting and Drinking



## fletcher6490 (Feb 11, 2006)

Ok, so I went lifting yesterday(leg day) and went out and got hammered last night.  My question is whether or not this effects your gains?  I'm guessing drinking can't be at all positive.


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2006)

next question


----------



## fletcher6490 (Feb 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> next question



Thanks for the info Foreman.


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2006)

Ok, so I went lifting yesterday(leg day) and went out and smoked crack and dropped acid last night. My question is whether or not this effects your gains? I'm guessing drinking can't be at all positive.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Feb 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Ok, so I went lifting yesterday(leg day) and went out and smoked crack and dropped acid last night. My question is whether or not this effects your gains? I'm guessing drinking can't be at all positive.



HAHA

I wish that was what I did last night.  Sounds like you know how to have fun Foreman.


----------



## vinceforheismen (Feb 11, 2006)

why do u have to be an idot. Why cant you answer questions.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Ok, so I went lifting yesterday(leg day) and went out and smoked crack and dropped acid last night. My question is whether or not this effects your gains? I'm guessing drinking can't be at all positive.



At least crack and acid don't have 8 calories per gram.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2006)

do a search.  it has been discussed here many times.  alcohol and training don't mix.  Obviously people like to drink and have a well rounded life so you have to find moderation in it if you want to live a healthy life and make gains from your hard training.  Me personally...I just gave it up all together...but I am a bit extreme.


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2006)

vinceforheismen said:
			
		

> why do u have to be an idot. Why cant you answer questions.



*Fuck You






*


----------



## Mudge (Feb 11, 2006)

It absolutely does, for a period of 24 hours or greater.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Feb 11, 2006)

Ok, i'll do a search.  I didn't realize it has been discussed so many times.


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2006)

Look up Antidiuretic Hormone (Vasopressin) then you will understand how evil  alcohol is.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't remember all the negative effects of alcohol, but I do recall that it decreases protein synthesis.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I can't remember all the negative effects of alcohol, but I do recall that it decreases protein synthesis.


Neverless does a hangover make you not want to workout the next day. I'm always weaker if I tie one on and have to workout the next day. 

Glad I only drink 6 days a week.  I seemingly looked in the mirror and saw foremanrules in it.


----------



## diablomex (Feb 11, 2006)

you know what,im not  saying what you guys are saying isn't true.but i use to drink everyday and workout everyday. i never really had that problem.i went from around 190 lbs to around  265 lbs in 3 yrs.i know my livers proabably is suffering some.but i got checked  out 2 yrs ago and  everything was  fine.since everything was fine all i got is  a lecture from the doc.anyways,let me stay on track.like i said .i still got big and  happy  with the results.i gave it up a little while  back,cause i promised myself that i wasnt gonna get a beer belly.and i don't.but i felt like maybe it was getting near to getting  the begining  of one. just keep in moderation,and you should be cool.looking thru sober eyes 247 is a boring world.once in a while ,will keep you straight.good luck on everything


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2006)

diablomex said:
			
		

> you know what,im not  saying what you guys are saying isn't true.but i use to drink everyday and workout everyday. i never really had that problem.i went from around *190 lbs to around  265 lbs in 3 yrs*.i know my livers proabably is suffering some.but i got checked  out 2 yrs ago and  everything was  fine.since everything was fine all i got is  a lecture from the doc.anyways,let me stay on track.like i said .i still got big and  happy  with the results.i gave it up a little while  back,cause i promised myself that i wasnt gonna get a beer belly.and i don't.but i felt like maybe it was getting near to getting  the begining  of one. just keep in moderation,and you should be cool.looking thru sober eyes 247 is a boring world.once in a while ,will keep you straight.good luck on everything


Easy to do with steroids.....just think how much better and healthier you would have been if you didn't drink.


----------



## diablomex (Feb 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Easy to do with steroids.....just think how much better and healthier you would have been if you didn't drink.



ay , bro.never did steriods.i hear you on the rest though


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 11, 2006)

diablomex said:
			
		

> ay , bro.never did steriods.i hear you on the rest though



Maybe you would've been bigger and stronger if you didn't, or you would have been leaner at the same weight?  That doesn't really prove much of anything...


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2006)

diablomex said:
			
		

> ay , bro.*never did steriods*.i hear you on the rest though


You must have been a really really fat guy at 265...or 6'6+


----------



## diablomex (Feb 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Maybe you would've been bigger and stronger if you didn't, or you would have been leaner at the same weight?  That doesn't really prove much of anything...



you know what,im not trying  not to prove anything.and i dont have to.my  bodies pretty tight at 265 lbs.im not fat,the midsection needs some work but that been in the works for a long time already.and,on the last thing i dont think,that i would've been bigger and stronger if i didn't drink or  not.never been a sloppy drinker,and always knew what i was doing .think about it.how could i made it this long lifting,if i didnt know what i was doing . if i didnt, i would've been dead a long time ago.anyways,does'nt matter anymore.i don't drink like that anymore.now its once in a while. now  its all good


----------



## diablomex (Feb 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You must have been a really really fat guy at 265...or 6'6+



im 5'10.im 265 right now.and im not fat. i cant explain,how my progress happened,all i can say is i've been working out over 3 yrs.and i workout almost everyday


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 11, 2006)

diablomex said:
			
		

> you know what,im not trying not to prove anything.and i dont have to.my bodies pretty tight at 265 lbs.im not fat,the midsection needs some work but that been in the works for a long time already.and,on the last thing i dont think,that i would've been bigger and stronger if i didn't drink or not.never been a sloppy drinker,and always knew what i was doing .think about it.how could i made it this long lifting,if i didnt know what i was doing . if i didnt, i would've been dead a long time ago.anyways,does'nt matter anymore.i don't drink like that anymore.now its once in a while. now its all good



That doesn't even make sense. All he was saying is: the fact you were drinking while making those gains doesn't mean it didn't affect you.


----------



## diablomex (Feb 11, 2006)

relax,youngster.i know what he was saying.


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2006)

diablomex said:
			
		

> im 5'10.im 265 right now.and im not fat. i cant explain,how my progress happened,all i can say is i've been working out over 3 yrs.and i workout almost everyday


So you are 100% natural...about the same height as Sergio and 35 pounds bigger than he was ( and he used steroids) .....please son that is a joke...


















Post your pics son and show us how much bigger you are at 5'10 and 265 100% drug free....than the Sergio was at 5'10 on steroids, and only 225


----------



## musclepump (Feb 11, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> do a search.  it has been discussed here many times.  alcohol and training don't mix.  Obviously people like to drink and have a well rounded life so you have to find moderation in it if you want to live a healthy life and make gains from your hard training.  Me personally...I just gave it up all together...but I am a bit extreme.



Agreed. I just don't drink anymore; isn't worth it.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Agreed. I just don't drink anymore; isn't worth it.




Oh, I didn't give up drinking.  I gave up weightlifting.


----------



## diablomex (Feb 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> So you are 100% natural...about the same height as Sergio and 35 pounds bigger than he was ( and he used steroids) .....please son that is a joke...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im not cut up like that,and never claimed i was


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2006)

diablomex said:
			
		

> im not cut up like that,and never claimed i was


 You claim to be 40lbs bigger than Sergio.......so if you are not fat you would be 230-240 cut up...and 100% natural...post those pics son.


----------



## diablomex (Feb 11, 2006)

i never claimed to be or to look like those people.im going for my own look
im going to be big,but i dont want to get crazy cut up like those guys.and im not looking for a sixpack.but close enough is cool for me.i dont know how to quite explain it.


----------



## diablomex (Feb 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You claim to be 40lbs bigger than Sergio.......so if you are not fat you would be 230-240 cut up...and 100% natural...post those pics son.



thats not true and you know that, you just want to see me.and i dont do pics not that they wont turn out cool.i just dont like taking pics


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2006)

diablomex said:
			
		

> thats not true and you know that, you just want to see me.and i dont do pics not that they wont turn out cool.i just dont like taking pics



You are 175 and pudgy son....I know it and most here will come to know it....Post a pic or you only prove you are a fat ass or a geek pretending to have a build


----------



## diablomex (Feb 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You are 175 and pudgy son....I know it and most here will come to know it....Post a pic or you only prove you are a fat ass or a geek pretending to have a build



i got old pic on myspace.com look that up i was proabably around 230 or so.
pr35120myspace.com.if you wanna see so bad


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2006)

diablomex said:
			
		

> i got old pic on myspace.com look that up i was proabably around 230 or so.
> pr35120myspace.com.if you wanna see so bad


Hey If I claimed to have 21 inch cold natural arms at 5'11'' then I would expect people to call me on it......and if it were true I would love to prove them wrong


----------



## diablomex (Feb 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Hey If I claimed to have 21 inch cold natural arms at 5'11'' then I would expect people to call me on it......and if it were true I would love to prove them wrong


 im 30 yrs old, i dont  care if you believe me or  not.i told you where to go if you wanna see me. i dont come on these sites to be bull...ting. i need help and advice once in a while too.so i wouldnt lie to anyone about myself.if i did i wouldnt get the proper advice from  the people that helped me.im sorry if you dont believe it,thats your problem.i dont like  taking pics,thats my thing.thats why i only  got 2 ,on my space.com,or anywhere else.


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2006)

Just another poser....or really really fat guy...big surprise.


----------



## diablomex (Feb 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Just another poser....or really really fat guy...big surprise.



your such big talker lets see your then


----------



## diablomex (Feb 11, 2006)

diablomex said:
			
		

> your such big talker lets see your then


poser check all my threads on b.b.com.muthaf...er


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2006)

diablomex said:
			
		

> your such big talker lets see your then


I have a pic in my gallery from 5 weeks ago....about 245 and 16% BF...I will be posting more in the next 3-4 weeks.

Looking forward to when you post your pics in your gallery.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Feb 11, 2006)

Boy this thread is going really well.


----------



## diablomex (Feb 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have a pic in my gallery from 5 weeks ago....about 245 and 16% BF...I will be posting more in the next 3-4 weeks.
> 
> Looking forward to when you post your pics in your gallery.



post one up then


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2006)

diablomex said:
			
		

> post one up then


----------



## diablomex (Feb 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


nice but thats not a real pic poser .


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2006)

diablomex said:
			
		

> nice but thats not a real pic poser .


Yes it's just an arm....Like I said I will post some other pics in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## diablomex (Feb 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes it's just an arm....Like I said I will post some other pics in 3-4 weeks.


im not a poser, how about we live it alone.and be cool


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2006)

diablomex said:
			
		

> im not a poser, how about we live it alone.and be cool


Post a pic and we cool


----------



## diablomex (Feb 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Post a pic and we cool [/QUeven
> 
> even if i wanted too, i dont got any.i think your just jealous of me. i don't know why,but thats the only thing i can think of.whats so hard to believe  bro.seriously.good eating and  working out hard ,almost everyday.thats my routine.


----------



## diablomex (Feb 11, 2006)

View attachment 21912
this is my a last year


----------



## diablomex (Feb 11, 2006)

diablomex said:
			
		

> View attachment 21912
> this is my a last year


that was me around 230 lbs


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2006)

Nothing comes up.....you can host it here if you have it saved to your computer


http://filehost.to/


----------



## diablomex (Feb 11, 2006)

done


----------



## diablomex (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www2.filehost.to/files/2006-02-12_01/064153_Picture_010.jpg


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2006)

diablomex said:
			
		

> http://www2.filehost.to/files/2006-02-12_01/064153_Picture_010.jpg



 good build


----------



## diablomex (Feb 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> good build



ya,that was last year . towards the end of last year i weighed 255lbs. then i did x-factor and  some good  whey.,i gained 10 lbs.now im cycling  ax gain cycle  kit


----------



## diablomex (Feb 11, 2006)

you didnt believe me.you know  ,people like us are never satisfied on how we look.we look so much in the mirror,we dont realize how good we look or thatwe're getting where we wanna be at.thats why i dont like taking pics.im never satisfied


----------



## fletcher6490 (Feb 11, 2006)

diablomex said:
			
		

> ya,that was last year . towards the end of last year i weighed 255lbs. then i did x-factor and  some good  whey.,i gained 10 lbs.now im cycling  ax gain cycle  kit




Are you guys friends now!!!


----------



## diablomex (Feb 11, 2006)

i hope so,i told him i wasn't bullsh..ing


----------



## Adamjs (Feb 12, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Are you guys friends now!!!



I was wondering the same thing. It all sort of fizzled out. There wasn't even any threats of violence


----------



## GFR (Feb 12, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Are you guys friends now!!!


Yes but we are not your friend


----------



## GFR (Feb 12, 2006)

Adamjs said:
			
		

> I was wondering the same thing. It all sort of fizzled out. There wasn't even any threats of violence


I will kill you for saying that .


----------



## higney85 (Feb 12, 2006)

I love the saying "everything in moderation" getting plastered is beyond moderation. Doc's proclaim that red wine is good for you in terms of a glass every few days. Beer tastes good and personally a jack and coke every once in a while makes me feel at ease. So is alcohol hurtful- sure, but so is so much other crap that we do without realizing it. So drinking maybe a couple times a month and only getting hammered one night out of the month at the strip club with your buddies won't kill your gains for a year, but don't expect to have a good workout of feel your greatest the day after. I say this coming from the aspect of good fitness and working out for your own sanity and well being. I do not powerlift or bodybuild for anyone but myself and my fiance... So I guess it depends where your goals are. I like moderation cause it keeps me sane!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Feb 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes but we are not your friend



That hurts, that hurts real bad.


----------



## Adamjs (Feb 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I will kill you for saying that .


Much better


----------



## joesmooth20 (Feb 12, 2006)

it's really a dubbled edged sword if your single, if you don't ever drink= harder to pick up chicks and get laid. If you keep messing up your training by drinking, you won't look nearly as good= harder to pick up chicks and get laid.


----------



## Biggzy (Feb 13, 2006)

Foreman is cool


----------



## PWGriffin (Feb 13, 2006)

Drinking in excess of 2-3 drinks more than twice weekly slows down metabolism, lowers natural testosterone levels..is hard on the liver (important for us who use AAS) and has a bunch of completely empty cals...

I might drink a LITTLE every once in a while....at one time I quit completely and didn't miss it...it just sucks when you go out with ur friends and everybody's like "WHY AREN'T YOU DRINKING?!?!"  and they're all having a great time...


----------



## bigss75 (Feb 13, 2006)

Another side effect I have learned about drinking is you get to drunk the next day you'll puke your guts out and totally mess up your back. Thats a reason to swear it off right there


----------



## fletcher6490 (Feb 13, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Another side effect I have learned about drinking is you get to drunk the next day you'll puke your guts out and totally mess up your back. Thats a reason to swear it off right there




If you have any sort of tollerance to alcohol, I think you will be ok the following day.  Unless you're what is known as a "2 beer queer", or you're 13.


----------



## bigss75 (Feb 13, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> If you have any sort of tollerance to alcohol, I think you will be ok the following day.  Unless you're what is known as a "2 beer queer", or you're 13.



Or you don't know moderation and finished half a handle in a night.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Feb 14, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Or you don't know moderation and finished half a handle in a night.




Haha, 

Sounds like me.  It's that damn moderation thing, I just can't figure it out.


----------

